# One of the most powerful images I've seen in a while...



## waynegz1 (Jan 18, 2011)

After Brazil flooding, loyalty to the dead &#8211; This Just In - CNN.com Blogs

sorry for the link but I couldn't find a way to post it directly.

what do you guys think?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 18, 2011)

very moving, very sad.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 18, 2011)

one hell of a photo.  Very moving and quite sad. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh,man, that is one sad, and touching photo. What really tears at me are the marks on the soil between the graves...those are the marks from the teeth on the bucket of a backhoe or bobcat...they had so,so many people to bury that they had to dig and compact the graves with heavy equipment...man, that is depressing.


----------



## PASM (Jan 18, 2011)

Well said, Derrel. A tragic image.


----------



## waynegz1 (Jan 18, 2011)

When I first saw it, it brought tears to my eyes. Everytime I look at it, it still brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Dao (Jan 18, 2011)

Yup  a very sad photo.  And it is a story telling photo.

Remind me of a movie I saw recently - Hachi (based on true story) 
Hachi: A Dog&#39;s Tale (2009) - IMDb


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 18, 2011)

Poor fella.


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 24, 2011)

Love the feeling of the dog staying by the grave.


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 26, 2011)

Very very touching... It's bringing tears to my eye.


----------



## MWG (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea, its an extremely moving picture. Most definitely the type of photo that will possibly never be captured again. Crazy thing about it is, that its a photo that YOU DON'T WANT TO BE CAPTURED AGAIN.

I'm from Louisiana, saw I was able to see what Katrina did 1st hand. Since Katrina was in the US, it was fully captured and talked about to great extents. What some people don't understand is that these types of tragedies occur more often in poverty stricken places. Sadly, they don't have the resources for crisis management and the death per capita is just terrible. We are so very lucky, and some have no clue.


----------



## Namibia (Jan 27, 2011)

very moving - a true "man's best friend" example


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 27, 2011)

Can we disconnect for a second and just look at the image with out the story.  I have seen better images just today.  More moving.  I am not going to say this is a bad image but I am not sure if the story is way more important than this image.  


Now the story I completely agree and they have my sympathy and prayers.  But the image is not what gets me there.?   

JUST ONE MANS OPINION.  Please dont kill me!!!!


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 6, 2011)

Is this a powerful photo? in technical terms, I don't think so. Actually, I suspect that this was not taken by the photographer with the intention to have it artistically composed. It looked like it was taken so that the news agency has something to show regarding the story.


----------



## maazkhan (Feb 7, 2011)

very very sad


----------



## Photogger (Feb 7, 2011)

It tells the story, that's what I love about photography. Everytime I look at this, it makes me cry. You can feel the tragedy, loss, love, loyalty, loneliness. Now that is a photograph...technically correct, maybe not, but does it have to be?


----------



## waynegz1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeatley said:


> Can we disconnect for a second and just look at the image with out the story. I have seen better images just today. More moving. I am not going to say this is a bad image but I am not sure if the story is way more important than this image.
> 
> 
> Now the story I completely agree and they have my sympathy and prayers. But the image is not what gets me there.?
> ...


 

No one is going to kill you! lol

I feel that the image itself isn't the best image (through photog's eyes) but it tells the story. Without the image, there wouldn't be the story of the, no one would be able to imagine it.

Photography is all about telling a story. This photo and the caption alone, is the story. Like Photogger said, does it really have to be (in this one case)?


----------



## TheEugeneKam (Feb 9, 2011)

A little overexposed if you ask me :/ 

But on the serious note, that is actually a very tragic.


----------



## AdrianS (Feb 14, 2011)

This is true quality, thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## joelackey92 (Mar 9, 2011)

This picture is worth a thousand words. Very moving.


----------



## Tashyd (Mar 18, 2011)

wow this image is touching and heartbreaking.  makes you remember that we as humans aren't the only ones that suffer from disasters.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 19, 2011)

From a pure photojournalist standpoint, and not reading the story or having any idea what the background is, look at this image, it shows a dog lying by a marked grave. You can think that it's sad or that the dog may belong to the person in the grave, but it is not a powerful image on it's own. Without the story to give it meaning it is a simple image. I'm sure that the circumstances surrounding the flood, the mass grave and the tragedy that goes along with it give the reader that sence of what is heartbreaking, sad, etc. Once you know the meaning behind the photo, it makes you think, which means the photographer has done his job.

Stepping back to photos that were powerful, the girl running naked towards the photographer after napalm burned her clothes off in Vietnam, if you are too young to remember it, of have never seen it, that single image is a powerful image. Or the photo by Eddie Adams of the police officer executing the Vietcong prisoner in the street, those are powerful images, that during the time needed no words to give them any impact.


----------



## andreson (Mar 23, 2011)

ohh my..


----------



## photoaddiction (Apr 1, 2011)

What touched me was the dog sitting by the covered grave. It's probably his owner buried in there and the dog can't leave him. This image gave me goosebumps and I still have them 5 mins later.


----------



## AmberNikol (Apr 1, 2011)

Jeatley said:


> Can we disconnect for a second and just look at the image with out the story.  I have seen better images just today.  More moving.  I am not going to say this is a bad image but I am not sure if the story is way more important than this image.
> 
> 
> Now the story I completely agree and they have my sympathy and prayers.  But the image is not what gets me there.?
> ...


  I kinda agree with you. The story is sad and one that you don't want to hear but they way the image was taken, doesn't show that much, what's the word I want to use...power should I say. I think it if was taken at a lower angle maybe would be better, you almost don't see the dog at first because it's down at the bottom and kinda far away. I think it would have been a more moving picture had it be more focused on on the dog and grave...IMO.


----------



## Lukep (Apr 3, 2011)

No I agreee that the photo is fantastic.  But the story 'makes' the photo.  I believe the best photos have a story behind them.  For me every photo should have a story.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 3, 2011)

Some of the best photos don't need words.


----------



## Lukep (Apr 3, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> Some of the best photos don't need words.


 
And those photos tend to be the ones with the best stories.


----------

